# RB30DET Questions



## TEC (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok, I am at the end of my rope and will probably end up selling this thing. 

I have a Holden/Commodore RB30DE block and parts laying around that I got from a guy in Aust. My plan was to add a RB25DET head and drop it into my S14. 

I'm not a big forum user anymore but I heard rumor that someone has motor mounts for RB engines in 240's. Can anyone provide a link?

I also am assuming that I'll need to pull the entire wiring harness out and put in a flying lead w/ aftermarket ECU. I checked Autronic's sight but I didn't see any information on flying leads. I am assuming their products are compatible. I really don't want to put in a flying lead, is there any way to avoid this?

Sorry for what may be N00b questions. I'm tired and if I can't figure this thing out very rapidly its going up for sale.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

yup http://www.mckinneymotorsports.com/products dunno bout an rb30 but i'm assuming its the same block as the rest of the RB series motors and just has a different head set-up


----------



## TEC (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks!

The mounting points are the same.


----------



## S13RB25 (May 27, 2006)

Takara motors sells mounts for the RB's as well, and from what i've heard they're pretty good. Just watch it if you buy from them though, it's been 2 months since i ordered a water pump for my RB25 and still haven't seen a product. they're not exactly the easiest to get a hold of either.


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

take a look on n icoclub, talk to sean from takara on the boards, theyre one of the sponsors over there.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

lincolnsigma said:


> take a look on n icoclub, talk to sean from takara on the boards, theyre one of the sponsors over there.


sean hasn't been on there much lately since they sold one of nico's member a really fucked up SR. i'd just go with mckinnley.


----------



## TEC (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys but I've decided to scrap the project and sell everything off. I don't have the time for a project of this magnitude right now.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

TEC said:


> Thanks for the help guys but I've decided to scrap the project and sell everything off. I don't have the time for a project of this magnitude right now.


that's kind of saddening. there's a lot of people like myself who love to see frankensteins. and this would have been perfect.


----------



## lincolnsigma (Jun 30, 2006)

sorry to hear about it.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

um. how much?


----------

